# NAT Typ bleibt Mittel/Moderat



## I3LACKRA1N (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo.

Habe heute meinen Router der Telekom auf den Müll geschmissen und besitze nun eine Fritzbox 7430.
Da die Fritzbox im Gegensatz zu dem Telekom Müll die einstellung für UPnP hat habe ich es auch so eingestellt das jedes Gerät die Ports freischaltet die es braucht.

Ja...wie soll ich sagen...In Modern Warfare Remastered ist der immer noch auf Mittel...auch bei den anderen Spielen keiner Veränderung...

Weiß einer wieso und was ich dagegen machen kann? Denn in manchen Online spielen habe ich durch  den nicht offenen NAT eine Ladezeit die ich nicht mehr seit Windows 98 erlebt habe.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2017)

Welcher Telekom-Router kann denn kein Port-Forwarding?
Welche Ports hast du durchgeleitet? Woher hast du die Ports?


----------



## Dooma (5. Januar 2017)

I3LACKRA1N schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe heute meinen Router der Telekom auf den Müll geschmissen und besitze nun eine Fritzbox 7430.
> Da die Fritzbox im Gegensatz zu dem Telekom Müll die einstellung für UPnP hat habe ich es auch so eingestellt das jedes Gerät die Ports freischaltet die es braucht.
> ...


Hohe Ladezeit durch nicht weitergeleitete Ports ist so ziemlich der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe...

Was sollen wir dir denn jetzt helfen? Du kennst die Ports nicht, kannst es also nicht selbst testen....
Hast auch Regeln in der Firewall gemacht? Sonst bringt dir auch dein schönes UPnP nix.

Ignorante Menschen die nach Hilfe fragen sind doch toll... Da weiß man nie ob man jetzt darüber sauer werden soll, oder einfach nur verständnislos mit dem Kopf schütteln soll.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Welcher Telekom-Router kann denn kein Port-Forwarding?
> Welche Ports hast du durchgeleitet? Woher hast du die Ports?


Das wird er dir wohl kaum sagen können... Schließlich nutzt er lieber das unsichere UPnP, anstatt das selber vernünftig zu machen.
Wenn man schon geistig herausgefordert ist wenn man ein paar Nummern eintippen muss, dann sollte man sich lieber aus dem Internet fern halten.


----------



## Sugardaddy81 (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo hab ne frage ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.hab Zuhause vdsl 50.000 und musste beim alten Router die Ports freischalten damit der Nat typ offen ist bei der xbox one.nun jetzt hab ich einen neuen Router gekauft von tplink und der Nat typ War direkt offen ohne was anzugeben.sollte ich lieber die Ports freischalten? Ist das zum Vorteil oder Nachteil? Kann ich meine Verbindung verbessern wenn ich die Ports trotzdem wieder freischalte? Vielen Dank


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2017)

Kontrollier am besten mal ob UPNP aktiviert ist. Falls ja, am besten deaktivieren und die Ports manuell freigeben


----------



## Sugardaddy81 (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn deaktiviert ist ? Soll ich alles so lassen? 
Danke


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2017)

Dann kannst du alles so lassen.


----------

